# Humidity levels



## leviparker (Jun 13, 2013)

I'm on day 16. I got a hygrometer, what are the necessary levels for this period and then the lockdown?


----------



## Zakgirlsfarm (Sep 18, 2012)

I hatch mine at 50% humidity for day 1-18, then 70-80% for days 19 through 21. I usually get a good hatch rate of 96-100%. Good Luck! I hope you get 100%!!!!  What breed are you hatching?


----------



## leviparker (Jun 13, 2013)

Zakgirlsfarm said:


> I hatch mine at 50% humidity for day 1-18, then 70-80% for days 19 through 21. I usually get a good hatch rate of 96-100%. Good Luck! I hope you get 100%!!!!  What breed are you hatching?


Thank you so much! I am hatching RIR'S.


----------



## ReTIRED (Mar 28, 2013)

I have *READ* that 40% to 50% _Humidity _is fine for the first 18 days.
( The IMPORTANT thing is to see approximately a 14% DROP in the WEIGHT of each EGG during this period. ) *!!!*
THEN - at "Lock-Down" - the last 3 days....INCREASE the humidity to around 70 % or a wee-bit more......
....and LEAVE-IT-ALONE *!!! 
*( By THEN...*YOU *have "done-your-BEST".....It is up to the chicks (embryos) from here on in.........)
---_,my OPINION-----mostly_ NOT empirical or "tested" much by myself.....but I suspect it is accurate. )
-ReTIRED-


----------



## ReTIRED (Mar 28, 2013)

leviparker said:


> I'm on day 16. I got a hygrometer, what are the necessary levels for this period and then the lockdown?


Don't forget to "Calibrate" the Hygrometer that you got. 
-ReTIRED-


----------



## leviparker (Jun 13, 2013)

ReTIRED said:


> Don't forget to "Calibrate" the Hygrometer that you got.
> -ReTIRED-


Thank you. I haven't been keeping track of
It up until now an today is 18 and its been at 40% since I filled the channels. Do I just keep adding more water until it says 70%


----------



## ReTIRED (Mar 28, 2013)

leviparker said:


> Thank you. I haven't been keeping track of
> It up until now an today is 18 and its been at 40% since I filled the channels. Do I just keep adding more water until it says 70%


I would put one of those small dish-washing sponges....soaked in WARM water into the bottom of the incubator.......and then....WATCH and WAIT.
The humidity should rise over a couple of hours.

-ReTIRED-


----------



## leviparker (Jun 13, 2013)

ReTIRED said:


> I would put one of those small dish-washing sponges....soaked in WARM water into the bottom of the incubator.......and then....WATCH and WAIT.
> The humidity should rise over a couple of hours.
> 
> -ReTIRED-


Okay thank you


----------



## leviparker (Jun 13, 2013)

ReTIRED said:


> I would put one of those small dish-washing sponges....soaked in WARM water into the bottom of the incubator.......and then....WATCH and WAIT.
> The humidity should rise over a couple of hours.
> 
> -ReTIRED-


What is the humidity is over 70%


----------



## ReTIRED (Mar 28, 2013)

leviparker said:


> What is the humidity is over 70%


IF the HUMIDITY is OVER 70%.....
*I would*...
NOT add any more water....AND OPEN one of the little Plastic circular VENTS that are on Hovabator and /or Little Giant incubators.....*AND 
KEEP a "close-eye" on temperature !!!
*With any other Incubator....I wouldn't know. (NO EXPERIENCE with those. )
_PERHAPS you should REMOVE the "Kitchen-Sponge"....BUT I wouldn't....
....because..._"Lockdown" *IS *"Lockdown" *!!!
*Like Gambling...it is TIME to "Let the Chips FALL where they may".
WIN...LOSE...OR "Break-even" *!*
I also wouldn't WORRY about it very much...if at all.
PERHAPS it will ALL turn out FINE !!!

_just MY Opinion.....
_-ReTIRED-
*P.S. *I _think _that IF you set it up alright to begin with....you are "better-off" to NOT "fool-with-it" anymore. DON'T over-manage a relatively _simple _Procedure that was well thought-out.


----------



## leviparker (Jun 13, 2013)

Is it bad if the humidity is above 70%? What will happen if it does go beyond 70


----------



## leviparker (Jun 13, 2013)

ReTIRED said:


> IF the HUMIDITY is OVER 70%.....
> I would...
> NOT add any more water....AND OPEN one of the little Plastic circular VENTS that are on Hovabator and /or Little Giant incubators.....AND
> KEEP a "close-eye" on temperature !!!
> ...


Okay thank you! You've been great help!


----------



## ReTIRED (Mar 28, 2013)

Let us ALL know how it turns out !!!
THANKS,
-ReTIRED- 
*P.S. *I'll betcha do FINE !


----------



## leviparker (Jun 13, 2013)

ReTIRED said:


> Let us ALL know how it turns out !!!
> THANKS,
> -ReTIRED-
> P.S. I'll betcha do FINE !


Oh I will for sure! So excited!


----------



## Zakgirlsfarm (Sep 18, 2012)

How's it all going? Must be getting excited and nervous by about today...  Wishing you all the best with your hatching. Not long now. Don't be tempted to help them out just let nature do its thing. Thinking of you and your chicks. How many eggs did you set?


----------



## leviparker (Jun 13, 2013)

Zakgirlsfarm said:


> How's it all going? Must be getting excited and nervous by about today...  Wishing you all the best with your hatching. Not long now. Don't be tempted to help them out just let nature do its thing. Thinking of you and your chicks. How many eggs did you set?


I'm having so much fun with it! I have wanted to help but definitely won't! Three in the brooder box and there are 7 eggs in incubator still. Thank you for te support!


----------



## Zakgirlsfarm (Sep 18, 2012)

OH MY GOODNESS they are so so so cute. Thank YOU so much for sharing the photos. I know it's time consuming collecting photos and posting when you have so much going on. Shucks! They are just gorgeous. CONGRATULATIONS!!!! You're a Parent! 

You probably already know this but make sure they have access to water (but not too deep: they can drown easily)... They don't actually need food or water for 24 hours but I always put it in there anyway. It's amazing how quick they like a drink and a bit of tucker. I'm just so excited for you... I'll shut up now.


----------



## leviparker (Jun 13, 2013)

Zakgirlsfarm said:


> OH MY GOODNESS they are so so so cute. Thank YOU so much for sharing the photos. I know it's time consuming collecting photos and posting when you have so much going on. Shucks! They are just gorgeous. CONGRATULATIONS!!!! You're a Parent!
> 
> You probably already know this but make sure they have access to water (but not too deep: they can drown easily)... They don't actually need food or water for 24 hours but I always put it in there anyway. It's amazing how quick they like a drink and a bit of tucker. I'm just so excited for you... I'll shut up now.


Thank you! I enjoy your comments!


----------



## leviparker (Jun 13, 2013)

Zakgirlsfarm said:


> OH MY GOODNESS they are so so so cute. Thank YOU so much for sharing the photos. I know it's time consuming collecting photos and posting when you have so much going on. Shucks! They are just gorgeous. CONGRATULATIONS!!!! You're a Parent!
> 
> You probably already know this but make sure they have access to water (but not too deep: they can drown easily)... They don't actually need food or water for 24 hours but I always put it in there anyway. It's amazing how quick they like a drink and a bit of tucker. I'm just so excited for you... I'll shut up now.


Another egg is pipping ! I should have four more tomorrow and then three the next day  pray they hatch well!


----------



## ReTIRED (Mar 28, 2013)

I expect you'll do FINE with this hatch *!
-*ReTIRED-
*P.S. *VERY GOOD....so far *!* No reason to expect anything other than a GREAT Hatch.


----------



## leviparker (Jun 13, 2013)

ReTIRED said:


> I expect you'll do FINE with this hatch !
> -ReTIRED-
> P.S. VERY GOOD....so far ! No reason to expect anything other than a GREAT Hatch.


I appreciate your input


----------



## Zakgirlsfarm (Sep 18, 2012)

I'll keep my fingers and toes crossed.


----------



## leviparker (Jun 13, 2013)

Zakgirlsfarm said:


> I'll keep my fingers and toes crossed.


I have number five this morning and another pip


----------



## leviparker (Jun 13, 2013)

Number six had arrived! They've all hatched no problem - humidity has been perfect!


----------

